# [SOLVED] Front Panel Audio Motherboard Connections



## waltthesalt (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey,

I'm having trouble connecting my front panel audio (Line Out and Mic) to my motherboard (Asus P5WD2-E Premium). The connectors look like this:








The connectors on the motherboard look like this:


Which connectors do I put where? I heard there are two connection types; AC'97 and HD Audio. I checked the BIOS, and my mobo supports both. All help is appreciated!

-Walt


----------



## VengeanceUK (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Front Panel Audio Motherboard Connections*

your front panel connectors should plug into the bottom right corner of the motherboard (Bottom left of your picture) where the multicoloured connector is, you may even find that the wire colour corresponds to the different coloured bit of the connector. If not there are markings showing which should go where.

It does NOT plug into the green connector as you have shown (that is the front USB connector) hope this helps


----------



## waltthesalt (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Front Panel Audio Motherboard Connections*



> your front panel connectors should plug into the bottom right corner of the motherboard (Bottom left of your picture) where the multicoloured connector is, you may even find that the wire colour corresponds to the different coloured bit of the connector. If not there are markings showing which should go where.
> 
> It does NOT plug into the green connector as you have shown (that is the front USB connector) hope this helps


The connectors on the bottom right corner of the motherboard (bottom left in the picture) are for the Power & Reset switches and LEDs. Unless I'm missing something. This was my first build, and everything seems to work but the front panel audio. The power and reset are plugged into where you said to put the audio, and they work fine.

I double checked and the green connectors on the motherboard do seem to be the front panel audio connectors, I'm just not exactly sure what arrangement each header would go in. With the arrangement I have them in now, I hear sound through my headphones on the front panel line-out, but the sound still comes out of my speakers connected to the back line-out.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Front Panel Audio Motherboard Connections*

Hi Walt,
The problem is that your mother board doesn't support the entire AC97. Normally the
return L and R would connect to an AC97 interface that would interupt the rear audio
when the front connectors are used. Your board does not support this so you will get siultaneous audio from the front and rear.
If you had a HD audio implemented case and setup the BIOS for HD audio then it would disble the rear when the front was used.

Paul


----------



## waltthesalt (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Front Panel Audio Motherboard Connections*

Thanks Paul. That explains why I hear audio through both. I guess I'm just going to have to buy a 3.5in bay with HD audio to replace this one that came with my case. Might as well get one with a card reader and e-sata as well .

-Walt


----------

